# Evic VT: Initial thoughts..



## wikked (23/6/15)

So having received my Evic Yesterday, I vaped myself into a coma. I have finally awoken and decided to post my initial thoughts.

Build Quality: Seriously, for a device costing less than R1500, this device feels _premium_. The paint finish is flawless. The included silicon pouch is super convenient if you are a clumsy oaf like me and occasionally drop your mods.

Interface: The screen is clear and bright. Seriously, why do we put up with tiny screens? 
READ THE MANUAL!!! It will help understand how to correctly toggle between modes. Also, temp in Degrees Celcius is a nice touch. I would call the temp control idiot proof, but you're always going to get that one dude that tries to chuck 60W at a nickel coil and kill himself.

Ego One Mega Tank: Meh, it's ok. Not terrible but not mind blowing either. Will be filling my trusty subtank with a temp control build to see how it performs. Having tried a tank of looper and strawberry lemonade through the nickel coil, I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of vape I was getting. 
My throat is sensitive (insert penis jokes here), and it seems that temp control suits my vaping needs better. Time will tell

The Elephant in the Room: I'm aware of the issues many reviewers have had including: Mod switching randomly between temp control modes, failed 510 connectors and battery rattle when battery life is below 50%.
Also, randomly blowing up.

I have not have any of these issues. Yet. 
Other Evic buyers, please feel free to share your thoughts.

Regrets? Yes. I should have taken the Orange/Yellow option

All thought posted here are my _opinion_. If you don't like it, well, sucks to be you

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/6/15)

wikked said:


> So having received my Evic Yesterday, I vaped myself into a coma. I have finally awoken and decided to post my initial thoughts.
> 
> Build Quality: Seriously, for a device costing less than R1500, this device feels _premium_. The paint finish is flawless. The included silicon pouch is super convenient if you are a clumsy oaf like me and occasionally drop your mods.
> 
> ...


What color option did you take @wikked ?


----------



## wikked (23/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What color option did you take @wikked ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/6/15)

wikked said:


>


Good looking mod. 

Mine is on hold at the moment (waiting for money to clear)

You can always buy a white one. Then get some red and black paint and paint the Martini Racing colors on.


----------



## WillieRoux (23/6/15)

Also like my Evic VT, the tank is not my cup of tea....The wife can use it on her Evic....Any1 tried the kanger subtank plus on the Evic yet....Looks like it will fit maybe a little bit overhang...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/15)

Have you noticed a slight buzz sound.... Kinda like the night core chargers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer (23/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you noticed a slight buzz sound.... Kinda like the night core chargers



Yup, I have.


----------



## Q-Ball (23/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> Yup, I have.



While using it or charging it?


----------



## wikked (23/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> While using it or charging it?



Whilst in use. Very high pitched. I could only hear it when I put the mod against my ear.

Apparently it's called "coil whine" and is perfectly normal

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...vic_vt_and_operational_sounds_buzz_and_click/

Pbusardo Initial Thoughts 

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/05/20/new-in-the-queue-052015-the-joyetech-evic-vt/


----------



## jagga8008 (23/6/15)

waiting for mine...
hopefully Vapecartel's stock gets delivered Thursday..


----------



## eviltoy (23/6/15)

The pitch you guys are hearing during vaping is pwm. Pretty normal it wont blow up on you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bender (23/6/15)

Hi. i have both black and orange. Supremely happy with them. I also have 2 DNA40 authentic and must say that the VT performs much better in every way. And my mind is blown. Also for the high pitch sound, it is in both the VT's, but there is also a ticking sound like a watch. Sounds like a time bomb counting down. But my over all impressions of the device is, excellent and well done Joyetech.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/6/15)

Bender said:


> Hi. i have both black and orange. Supremely happy with them. I also have 2 DNA40 authentic and must say that the VT performs much better in every way. And my mind is blown. Also for the high pitch sound, it is in both the VT's, but there is also a ticking sound like a watch. Sounds like a time bomb counting down. But my over all impressions of the device is, excellent and well done Joyetech.


Thanks for the feedback bud.

I have a question. When you say performs better than the dna40 in every way, what ways are you referring to?


----------



## wikked (23/6/15)

Someone wanted to know what the Subtank Plus looks like on this device

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Eyeball (23/6/15)

Subtank mini is a perfect fit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (23/6/15)

Please remember, this is only my opinion in what I have noticed with my devices. The temp control is noticeably faster reacting (dry cotton burn) and reacts better at full power, even at 30W the Vt maintains the temp better than the DNA40 for me, not seeking so much to stay on the degrees that you set it on. The user functionality is a better design, easier to use with 1 finger when driving setting the temp. I am not down thumbing my DNA40, it's my every day vape even though it's the early versions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bender (23/6/15)

wikked said:


> Someone wanted to know what the Subtank Plus looks like on this device


This can work for double shift working, big battery and big tank


----------



## Keyaam (23/6/15)

I'm so jealous. Mine is only arriving next week

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (23/6/15)

*A PBusardo Review - Joyetech eVic-VT*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/15)

wikked said:


> So having received my Evic Yesterday, I vaped myself into a coma. I have finally awoken and decided to post my initial thoughts.
> 
> Build Quality: Seriously, for a device costing less than R1500, this device feels _premium_. The paint finish is flawless. The included silicon pouch is super convenient if you are a clumsy oaf like me and occasionally drop your mods.
> 
> ...



Great writeup @wikked
Thanks for sharing your views and i enjoyed reading it

Lol, "insert penis jokes here" - ha ha


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/6/15)

Got this today. Initial thorts happiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (24/6/15)

O


WillieRoux said:


> Also like my Evic VT, the tank is not my cup of tea....The wife can use it on her Evic....Any1 tried the kanger subtank plus on the Evic yet....Looks like it will fit maybe a little bit overhang...


Got my Subtank Plus and Ni 200 coils from Skyblue today....It's almost flush with the Evic....Maybe halve a mill overhanging but not too ugly....Monster complete (5000mah / 7ml)....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikked (24/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> O
> Got my Subtank Plus and Ni 200 coils from Skyblue today....It's almost flush with the Evic....Maybe halve a mill overhanging but not too ugly....Monster complete (5000mah / 7ml)....


Let us know if it jumps out of temp control mode?


----------



## WillieRoux (24/6/15)

wikked said:


> Let us know if it jumps out of temp control mode?


Ja....I was checking out the youtube video from PBusardo last night for the Evic VT....Keeping an eye on it


----------



## WillieRoux (24/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> O
> Got my Subtank Plus and Ni 200 coils from Skyblue today....It's almost flush with the Evic....Maybe halve a mill overhanging but not too ugly....Monster complete (5000mah / 7ml)....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SunRam (24/6/15)

Got mine for just over a week now, and I think it's the best mod on the market today. It excels in every aspect, and I haven't had any of the pre release issues. The orange is awesome! I agree with you on the Ego One Mega tank and coils, the wick holes is just too small for the juice feed to keep up. The first two or three drags is always dense and flavourful, but after a couple drags in a row, you can see and taste the decline.
The battery lasts through about 4 tanks worth of juice in the Ego One Mega (4ml) tank, with the VT60 set to 40W and 280 deg C. For some reason I prefer the titanium ego coil ever so slightly over the nickel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eyeball (24/6/15)

It has been just over 24 hours and about 4 tanks. Build my first Ni coil on the subtank mini with some help from good friends today. 


26 gauge 10 wraps And the TC is awesome.
Battery still going without a charge

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (24/6/15)

If you do decide to use a different tank other than the standard tank remember this...

Its coming Its coming the Dry hit is coming lol

Keen to see how they perform though over a period of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eyeball (24/6/15)

Lol @Paulie I have been trying to break it with the subtank and no dry hits but it is still early days. May also be the little blue bottle of secret juice I picked up this agternoon lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wikked (25/6/15)

Put mine to charge last night. Did not blow up. Feel let down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wikked (7/7/15)

Couple weeks in. No battery rattle. No issue with temp control in Ti or Ni mode, have run a couple different temp control builds through it. 

Battery life is excellent, currently have my Subtank Plus on it in VW mode.

Oh, it still hasn't blown up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eyeball (7/7/15)

Also very happy with mine, been running 0.06 ohm Ni in the subtank.
Mine has also not blown up yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (7/7/15)

Also very happy with mine, and I am lurvin the Ego One Mega tank. But I mouth to lung and like a tighter draw. Closing it 90% produces just the right draw and temp. Seems like the more you close it, the better flavour it produces. Currently my favourite tank. 

Only issue Im having is the temperature spike when coming out of sleep mode. Im on 18W,so it is definitely noticeable. Meh, whatever 

Edit: running the 1ohm CLR coil, have not rebuilt it yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skollie (7/7/15)

All this is great news  im getting mine on friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (7/7/15)

OK I'm still happy with mine, and I actually prefer the ego one mega over the subtank mini. Unfortunately I got a battery rattle since yesterday without ever having dropped the device. It feels like the battery is loose and knocking on the metal casing when the device is tilted/shaken. Don't know of it's dangerous in any sense and I have charged it twice since the rattle with no issues though. Still deciding if I should take it back to the vendor for a warranty replacement.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/7/15)

@wikked - randomly blowing up? Gz haven't heard about that but now very curious!

With DNA40 prices quite low (in anticipation of the 200?), e.g. vaporshark DNA40's down to $100, I'd be very interested to hear more about how this mod compares to the newest of the DNA40 chips if anyone out there has both and would share some details. They're now fairly closely priced and a decision some of us had to make (or are busy making)


----------

